

Ls* Commands Are Even More Useful Than You May Have Thought - dmoney67
http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/command-line-hacks/linux-ls-commands-examples/

======
spikefromspace
nice compilation. I end up using some of the ls* commands quite a bit, but I
didn't know so many more existed.

